# xd40 sc width vs glock 27 width



## tooquick11 (Dec 24, 2008)

witch pistol is thicker. Does anyone know the specs and the xd sub's width?
Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Glock 27= 1.18 inches
XD40SC = 1.25 inches


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Not enough to notice... Weight fully loaded vs. capacity, you will notice.

Might as well look at the M&P40C too. (1.2")


----------

